# Access 2010 - Export Specification



## caesarcrv (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been working wtih Access 2007 and use an export specification file to export data from a query to a text file that contains fixed length fields. I cannot find out the way to do this in Access 2010. Do the system tables such as MSysIMEXSpecs exist in Access 2010? This is where the schema for the text file resides in Access 2007.

Any suggestions?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

caesarcrv, welcome to the Forum. I do not have either version of Access, but have you looked on the MS Office website?
They have descriptions like this one

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee523661.aspx


----------

